# Up Close And Personal ... Look Into My Eyes



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Now take deep slow breathes ... and look deep into my eyes. 

Feel the love ... feel the love. :wub::wub: You may kiss my nose if you would like.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's a Snowball that could melt your heart!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Uh oh, I just got lipstick all over my Mac. :blush: Very tricky of you, Snowball Pie. :wub::wub: I feel like I'm under a spell. :blink:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:heart::smootch::heart::smootch::heart::smootch: Snowball your eyes melt my heart:heart::smootch::heart::smootch::heart::smootch: awntie just gave you kisses all over your precious little face:heart::smootch::heart::smootch::heart::smootch:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll kiss you on the top of your little noggin, just like I do Cosy.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

so precious! I bet someone is spoiled. How could you say no to that little face!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Snowball has wonderful big, beautiful eyes along with his handsome face!!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What expressive little eyes! Smooches!!!!! 
I had to keep Bibu away from the screen if not he would have licked it all!!! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marie, he looks gorgeous! I could kiss that sweet boy all day!:wub: I do hope his health is good now. He looks wonderful. It must be all the TLC he gets from his mommy.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think (no, I know) that I'm in love!!! How can anyone resist that little sweetheart!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOw he's stunning - I love his pigment.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! kisses Snowball :smootch: :smootch: You are a sweetheart.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful Snowball!!!!! What a perfect little face!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:tender::tender::tender:Kiss delivered! Adorable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:wub: I hope he doesn't mind if I gave him more than one kiss....:blush:....got a bit greedy....


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub: OH MY WHAT BEAUTIFUL EYES YOU HAVE :Sooo cute:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> That's a Snowball that could melt your heart!!


Awww... thank you, Pam!:tender:



Snowbody said:


> Uh oh, I just got lipstick all over my Mac. :blush: Very tricky of you, Snowball Pie. :wub: I feel like I'm under a spell.


Awww ... Auntie Sue. :wub: Keep on feeling the love! :wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> :heart::smootch: Snowball your eyes melt my :smootch::heart::smootch: awntie just gave you kisses all over your precious little face:heart::heart::smootch:


Oh, Awntie Paula ... I love you soooo much! :wub:



Cosy said:


> I'll kiss you on the top of your little noggin, just like I do Cosy.


Awww ... Awntie Brit, go ahead and kiss my noggin all you want! I feel the love! :wub:



RudyRoo said:


> so precious! I bet someone is spoiled. How could you say no to that little face!


Nah ... Snowball is not spoiled. :innocent: Well, okay ... he's spoiled with tons of love. :wub:



Maisie and Me said:


> Snowball has wonderful big, beautiful eyes along with his handsome face!!!!


Thank you so much! :tender:



Bibu said:


> What expressive little eyes! Smooches!!!!!
> I had to keep Bibu away from the screen if not he would have licked it all!!! :wub:


Thank you so much. :tender: I am in love with his eyes ... they are indeed expressive.



aprilb said:


> Marie, he looks gorgeous! I could kiss that sweet boy all day!:wub: I do hope his health is good now. He looks wonderful. It must be all the TLC he gets from his mommy.:wub:


Thank you so much, April. :tender: Yes, he seems to much better in regard to tummy problems, etc. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> I think (no, I know) that I'm in love!!! How can anyone resist that little sweetheart!!!:wub::wub:


Awww ... Awntie Lynne. I know Snowball would be in love with you, too. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Johita said:


> WOw he's stunning - I love his pigment.


Awww ... Thank you so much! :tender:



silverhaven said:


> Awww! kisses Snowball :smootch: :smootch: You are a sweetheart.


Thank you, Awntie Maureen!:wub:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Beautiful, beautiful Snowball!!!!! What a perfect little face!!!:chili::chili::chili:


Thank you, Dianne! :tender:



mom2bijou said:


> :tender::tender::tender:Kiss delivered! Adorable!


Thank you so much, Tammy! :smootch:



The A Team said:


> :wub: I hope he doesn't mind if I gave him more than one kiss....:blush:....got a bit greedy....


Awww ... Awntie Pat ... you can give him all the kisses you'd like! :wub::wub:



romeo&juliet said:


> :wub::wub: OH MY WHAT BEAUTIFUL EYES YOU HAVE :Sooo cute:


Awww ... Snowball wants to thank you! :wub::wub:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Snowball eyes really has a 'magic' that keep me from looking away :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG, I LOVE it! I could just die.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marie, that's a great picture! Isn't it amazing how they can look like they're staring right into your soul?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

muchan said:


> Snowball eyes really has a 'magic' that keep me from looking away :wub:


Thank you, Nophie! :tender:



gopotsgo said:


> OMG, I LOVE it! I could just die.


Awww ... Thank you, Gigi. :tender:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Marie, that's a great picture! Isn't it amazing how they can look like they're staring right into your soul?


Awww ... thank you, Linda. :tender: And, yes, it is amazing how their eyes look like they are staring right into our soul. Actually, I think they are ...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWW, love the pic Marie!
Snowball got lots of kisses on that cute nose!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mfa said:


> AWWWW, love the pic Marie!
> Snowball got lots of kisses on that cute nose!:wub:


Awww ... thank you, Florence! And, Snowball thanks you for all of the kisses! He's sending you and Pearlan lots of kisses back! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

those precious eyes melt the heart :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> those precious eyes melt the heart :wub:


Awww ...Thank you, Kat! :tender:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I always feel your love, beautiful boy. I hope you feel my love for you, too. And, U2, too. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxo


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwwww, what an adorable, little face! 

Could come over to kiss you, Sweetie! On your cute black nose, again and again! 

:smootch::smootch::smootch:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

snowball has a perfect face !!!! i would kiss her all day too !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> I always feel your love, beautiful boy. I hope you feel my love for you, too. And, U2, too. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxo


Auntie Kerry ... You know I love you soooooooo much! :wub::wub::wub:


Alexa said:


> Awwwwww, what an adorable, little face!
> 
> Could come over to kiss you, Sweetie! On your cute black nose, again and again!
> 
> ...


Awww ... Auntie Alexandria, I love you, too! Kisses back to you! :wub::wub:


uniquelovdolce said:


> snowball has a perfect face !!!! i would kiss her all day too !!!!!!!!!!


Awww ... Thank you so much! He sends you kisses back! :wub::wub:


----------

